
Robinhood Gives Zero-Fee Stock Trading to Other Apps - wclax04
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/24/steal-business-from-the-rich-banks/
======
solaarphunk
I've been waiting for a while to implement my algorithms on Quantopian without
having to pay IB, this is great!

------
nikolay
A dream come true -
[https://www.quantopian.com/robinhood](https://www.quantopian.com/robinhood)

